# Beginning Again



## Maverick57 (Mar 26, 2009)

Live in New Mexico, found and old Kayak in a garage we were cleaning, found it to be a 1999 model montero- wilderness sys. they no longer make and kind of parts for it so I am looking for an after market seat. The Kayak is is pretty good shape so looking forward to getting in to the water and have some fun. 

Have not done this in years- did lots of it in my younger days. Time to do something different.

Maverick 57


----------

